# Noise canceling ear plugs



## GT350 (Dec 22, 2012)

Does anyone use noise canceling ear plugs, if so which ones and how do you like them?
Mike


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I use Airpods Pro. I have them configured to switch between NC and transparency (skipping NC off since that doesn't help as much with noise). I keep them in transparency mode for everything except the loudest power tools so I can hear what's going on around me and all it takes is a long press on the stem to switch modes.


----------



## GaryCK (Apr 7, 2018)

I've had ISOtunes PRO earbuds for about 2.5 years and love them. The current model has a 27 dB noise reduction rating, which is pretty solid indeed. I've found them to be comfortable for wear in all seasons and over longer periods of time.


----------



## Iban (Dec 8, 2021)

sony wh1000xm3 here and they do their work but they don´t fit 100% in my ears and I have to reacommodate so not very comfortable for me


----------



## DaveM123 (May 2, 2020)

I use Sensgard hearing protection. Very comfortable and work great.


----------



## Axis39 (Jul 3, 2019)

I'm another Iso-Tunes fan. Haven't tried a bunch of different brands, but I love both my IsoTunes pros and the over ear muff style Links.

They're comfortable, sound great for music and cut out the damaging noise quite well.

The earbud pros work really nicely for general work, especially on a jobsite. The muffs work really nicely for the louder stuff in the shop. The muffs covering the ears cut out just a touch more of the outside sound.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Warning - too much noise suppression is not always a good thing.

If you happen to leave a machine running you can't hear it.


----------

